# Updated pics of my mystery chick



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Still unsure what breed. I do believe pullet, but
cannot identify her breed. New pictures. She's 
solid white with small single comb and green
legs and feet. Any guesses?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd say she's either a White Plymouth Rock pullet or White Leghorn pullet. I dont know about the green legs and feet though.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

The legs and feet color is what has me clueless. 
They are big, too! She's probably not an EE b/c of the straight 
comb and no beard. She was a solid yellow chick,
so not a White JG or Delaware. Plymouth Rocks
have yellow legs and feet. Almost wondering if 
she is a W Leghorn/EE cross. She surely is bigger
than any of our others. Idk but out of
all of our chicks she is the sweetest one.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

That clears it up some; probably a Cornish X.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

So I thought, Cornish X when we first 
noticed she was different. However, she
can't be a CX b/c they have yellow legs and
feet. She is a true mystery.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It might or might not be due to genetics, not sure. They are susceptible to footpad dermatitis, staying in soiled litter unable to move due to their heavy weight. They are ready for the freezer at 6 weeks old. 
You'll have to limit her feed intake if you decide to keep her.


----------



## GitaBooks (Feb 12, 2016)

Could it just be a White Giant? They are white, have a single comb, and have dark skin. Poor breeding can lead to some genetic faults, which could lead to skin not being as dark, ect.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone think it's tufted?


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Karen, we've never had EEs but I'm
Wondering if that is what she could
be. She does have a straight comb,
but her legs are very green. 
Do EEs have a larger body than
White Leghorns?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

EEs are hybrids there are no breed standards.A lot of it will depend on what "production" blood has been used to create the hatchery's strain.
Where is the bird from?


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you. We've only raised WLs.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

TS from the WL pullets bin. Not surprised
b/c 2 of my WL pullets from same bin
ended up being cockerels. Possible WL/EE
mix?


----------

